

How do people look at Apple’s movie trailers page? - bkrausz
http://www.gazehawk.com/blog/how-do-people-look-at-apples-movie-trailers-page/

======
netmau5
If you want someone to look at something, only give them one thing to look at.

~~~
lbarrow
As the author of this blog post, I wish I had thought of that line :)

------
daniel_levine
It looks like people aren't ping-ponging around. It seems like the most
important factor is location which seem somewhat trivial but is still really
interesting in the detail we can get.

The trailer site is a marketing tool and it appears there are certain slots
that should be more valuable than others. While some of it is obvious, things
like avoiding the left are not.

My guess on why no one looks on the left side is the utilization of the right
rail which moves the center zone right and it's distinctive appearance as
opposed to the rest of the page probably accounts for why the right rail gets
a bit more attention than the left column of posters.

That's just speculation, but it would be cool to remove the right rail,
recenter the trailers and see what changes!

------
tsunamifury
Have you concidering that this ping-ponging is actually people doing natural
search patterns that they prefer. That they'd rather not be controlled and
funnelled when browsing content. The equality this design gives allows you to
emulate the old fashion store experience.

------
shalmanese
It's worth noting that when you're doing multiple significance tests, the
threshold for significance goes up dramatically. Naively, if you're doing 20
tests, you should expect one to be statistically significant, even if the null
hypothesis is true.

That 3 were statistically significant from a sample of 25 is, itself, not
statistically significant and any attempt to explain them defaults back to
just-so stories.

An interesting test to run would be to see whether the same outliers held when
new movies are added to the page which shift the position of the existing
movies.

------
softbuilder
I didn't understand the point of this post. Perhaps I've been spoiled by the
fascinating little tidbits from blogs like OK Cupid's, but I found no tidbits
here. Fascinate or educate me, please. :)

~~~
dschobel
Failing to reject the null hypothesis as they did is still a worthwhile result

------
protomyth
Apple puts up a lot of foreign language movie trailers. People who view the
page a lot and don't enjoy foreign language films might skip them. This might
account for some of the results.

------
smackfu
One time I complained (aka ranted) to Apple about the movie trailer page, and
actually got a response back.

------
4J7z0Fgt63dTZbs
What devices do they use? Technically a good webcam that can detect and track
head and eye would do the trick, but I've seen the head gear and other funny
setups.

------
ankneo
I think it is a neat collection of the upcoming movies. Also the Front Row app
inside OSX lists the trailors from it.. So all in call cool place to get your
fav. trailers..

